# Cycle plan , 1st cycle ??



## 4acesbro21 (May 15, 2014)

Im lookin for the beat cycle for me , 
Quick background im 22 been lift for around 2 year  , starting a cycle has been on my mins for around 6 months now and i drove myself mad thinking about the pros and cons and i took advice given to me not to cycle and to wait a couple more year but i just feel that now is the time and this is the first time were ive really made my mind up and thought yea im going to do it, 

im currently in good shape and started bulking recently after cutting for vacation , im absolute addicted to gym gym and my diet is good im about 5,7 and around 160lbs i would love to be able to compete in a local scottish competition this time next may 

Im really looking for a cycle tht will give me both strength and size , but im not looking for massive amounts for water retention

I was going to get sus and deca but i know aome people on it and 1 of them looked like a marsh mallow after it based on the deca , 

What do u guys think would be a good cycle for me  , does test and var go well ?

And as for pcts im looking to plan that after i plan my clycle , btw i plan to start my cycle in july


----------



## alphabeastmode (May 15, 2014)

I think you should wait to your at least 25 to start your first cycle. I'm sure you still have good natural test production at 22. If you decide to still do a cycle a test only cycle would be best for a first cycle. That way you know how your body reacts to that compound


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice but mentally i feel asif i need to just go with it , steroids r a risk to any1 regardless . Ive well so far naturally but im looking to step it up now and although it might be the wrong choice its one that im committing to now


----------



## metsfan4life (May 15, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Im lookin for the beat cycle for me ,
> Quick background im 22 been lift for around 2 year  , starting a cycle has been on my mins for around 6 months now and i drove myself mad thinking about the pros and cons and i took advice given to me not to cycle and to wait a couple more year but i just feel that now is the time and this is the first time were ive really made my mind up and thought yea im going to do it,
> 
> im currently in good shape and started bulking recently after cutting for vacation , im absolute addicted to gym gym and my diet is good im about 5,7 and around 160lbs i would love to be able to compete in a local scottish competition this time next may
> ...





wait a little bit man. youve been lifting for 2yrs and made so good gains...why not continue on this and workout like you are for some more time and then look at assistance. dont need to just into it just yet.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 15, 2014)

You're an adult...make your own choices. You don't need to explain to us why you think you should run a cycle. You don't have to ask permission.

Now, to me knowledge about AAS comes before age. A 20yo that knows what he's doing is better than a 35yo taking shit with no idea. If you decide to cycle, KNOW what you are doing. Know how to do it. Know what the risks are involved. That AAS can cause your heart to grow, that AAS can screw with your cholesterol, that AAS can cause blood pressure problems, that there is a possibility you could end up on TRT for life. Weigh your pros and cons. Then make a choice.

You seem so timid an uneasy about it so I don't think you are ready...but that's for you to decide.

First cycle should be test e or c for 12 weeks. Maybe an oral to kick start it. The point in the first cycle is to see how well you handle Test and how well you can recover from it.

Best of luck...


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 15, 2014)

I know i feel ready and i know that ive been putting it off for a while now because ive been taken peoples advice , hoo are all very well knowledge and have experience  but ive got to to stage were it doesnt matter about im on 22 , i know this is wat i want to do only problem is i want it to be a safe as possible thats why im here asking these questions .
As for timid i think me lookin timid can be mixed up with me trying to show as much respect as possible to the guys that advice against it , basically im trying not to be rude as i know their giving me quality advice and I'm ignoring it to chase my dream  , 
Alot of body builders started young im looking to do the same


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 15, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> You're an adult...make your own choices. You don't need to explain to us why you think you should run a cycle. You don't have to ask permission.
> 
> Now, to me knowledge about AAS comes before age. A 20yo that knows what he's doing is better than a 35yo taking shit with no idea. If you decide to cycle, KNOW what you are doing. Know how to do it. Know what the risks are involved. That AAS can cause your heart to grow, that AAS can screw with your cholesterol, that AAS can cause blood pressure problems, that there is a possibility you could end up on TRT for life. Weigh your pros and cons. Then make a choice.
> 
> ...



Like u know im a newb so aas , buts i rather look abit stupid asking a question then not ask and regret it , whats diffrence with test e or c , and by oral are u meaning take test oral ,, im also well aware of of the increase of your heart on the one side  ive spent the last year studying sports and fitness , alomg with anatomy , nutrition etc


----------



## Radical1 (May 15, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Like u know im a newb so aas , buts i rather look abit stupid asking a question then not ask and regret it , whats diffrence with test e or c , and by oral are u meaning take test oral ,, im also well aware of of the increase of your heart on the one side  ive spent the last year studying sports and fitness , alomg with anatomy , nutrition etc



Im not trying to be a dick but these questions prove you are not even close to being ready to cycle. You need to read A LOT on the subject. Not knowing what the difference between E and C means you haven't looked at anything yet. 

And a oral (like dbol anadrol superdrol ect.) is used as a kickstart for your cycle. Research that as well.  Good luck


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 15, 2014)

U need to bulk up like u first planned to do for at least a solid year or two before running anything man. You'll be so much happier if u build some natural muscle first. Trust me.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

Based of training I don't think steroids are the answer yet. You said you have been debating this idea for 6 months but have been lifting for the last 2 years. So after 1.5 years of lifting you starting thinking about doing steroids?

You will do what you please since you're an adult but that much training time doesn't need steroids. It doesn't even sound like its time enuf to build a base for them. Id mull that over a lil longer but that's just me. I started them at 19 so I have no room to talk about the age factor but I started lifting at 14. I was already 225lbs when I started using AAS


----------



## Get Some (May 15, 2014)

if someone told you that you could bang the hottest chick in the world as long as you banged the ugliest one for two more years would you be up for it? Or would you refuse sex as often as possible and jerk off thinking about the hotter chick? 

Your first cycle is like getting a divorce from being natural... there's no going back. If you feel this lifestyle is something you want to keep "banging" forever then at least know what you are getting into. Read my first cycle thread in the AAS section and go from there. 

It's far easier to educate and let people make their own decisions than advise them not to do something. Lay out all the realistic downsides (omitting cancer, heart attack, and anything else drastic) like abcesses, scar tissue, feeling like shit if you do it wrong, hiding it from family and loved ones, legal ramifications, etc.and hope they make the best choice for them. Don't ever let anyone tell you that you shouldn't do something... but on the same token be prepared to fail if you don't approach it in the correct way. You want to start your own business? Go right ahead... anything else you want to ask? Of course, you're going to want to know as much as possible before embarking on such a journey, namely how people failed so you can avoid it. Stash away in your mind the correct way to do something and learn from other people's mistakes.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

Damn im 43 yrs old n mentally ready but still on hold due to me needing to learn more before I pin


----------



## snake (May 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Based of training I don't think steroids are the answer yet. You said you have been debating this idea for 6 months but have been lifting for the last 2 years. So after 1.5 years of lifting you starting thinking about doing steroids?
> 
> You will do what you please since you're an adult but that much training time doesn't need steroids. It doesn't even sound like its time enuf to build a base for them. Id mull that over a lil longer but that's just me. I started them at 19 so I have no room to talk about the age factor but I started lifting at 14. I was already 225lbs when I started using AAS



You don't have room to talk? You should have the stage because it lifters like yourself that these young men need to hear from. Experience is priceless.


----------



## Achilles (May 16, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Based of training I don't think steroids are the answer yet. You said you have been debating this idea for 6 months but have been lifting for the last 2 years. So after 1.5 years of lifting you starting thinking about doing steroids?
> 
> You will do what you please since you're an adult but that much training time doesn't need steroids. It doesn't even sound like its time enuf to build a base for them. Id mull that over a lil longer but that's just me. I started them at 19 so I have no room to talk about the age factor but I started lifting at 14. I was already 225lbs when I started using AAS



I think that was some very sound advise!!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 16, 2014)

You're not a baby. you can make your own decisions. You said you've been lifting for 2 years, so probably 2 years (or less) of being mindful of nutrition. Personally I did my first cycle at 21 and while I don't regret it, I do see the advantages I would have today if I waited... and that advantage is knowledge. Knowledge about myself and how my body reacts to different training and nutrition plans. 

It took me 2 years to learn how to cut naturally, now I have it down to a science. I'm still perfecting gaining muscle without packing on fat. although I had been training and dieting seriously for 4 years, if I could've held off and nailed down my personal nutritional needs I'd be better off. And I'm not talking about a cookie cutter cut and bulk diet, I'm talking about what exact foods do to my body. What exact lifting protocols do to my body. Figure your body out first before you touch gear. That's my advice.


----------



## Luscious Lei (May 16, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> i feel asif i need to just go with it



No, you don't need it, you want it, which a completly different thing




4acesbro21 said:


> steroids r a risk to any1 regardless .



Indeed but being responsible greatly reduce the risk.

I won't repeat the wise advice given by the other members regarding your training history and lack of knowledge.
IMO the first reason why you shouldn't cycle now is your age. I don't care if Arnold started at 16 or Priest at 14, the reality is that you don't know their health status and that to make 1 Arnold you have to break 10 000 aspiring  BBers, how do you evaluate your chance to be the 1 out of 10 000 after 2 years of training?
You might think that this "wait till you're 25" is BS, and I agree that it is bro science since no medical study has been made on this topic.
However, I've been lurking on AAS boards for 10 years, and I can tell you that in 95% of the cases, when I see a "Boohoohoo...I'm 4 months after PCT and my nat test is at 0.001, what can I do?" whining thread, the OP is below 25. 
You DO have more chance to screw your HPTA by cycling too young than once your endocrine system have matured, period. 

You're 22 and about to start a bulk. Do it for 6 months. After these 6 months, assess you situation. If you gained well, why not keep doing it natty? If you didn't, then something is not right with your schedule, whether diet, training or both, and AAS will just be a temporary fix.
By the time you get your training and diet dialed in you will be old enough to cycle and get the best from it.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 16, 2014)

The one thing i love about this forum is honest honest answers wether u like them or not . And i can see u guy all know wat you are talking about . 
I know im a impatient young 22 year an i know i could go natty and still get good results , i belive in myself and my diet and training , since i started the gym it was only to look good but it grew on me and now i  want to give body building a right good go, 
So the way i see it is if i was to cycle now and build as much muscle as possible their is a comp on every may , its a local thing scottish one , and id love to be able to compete in it as soon as , but if i go batty like u guys have said itl take upto 2 years to build up that size , thats 2 years ive missed out of trying to compete . 
But like to say thanks for all the advice an time spent to answer me , i can promise u guys im going to give this a right good think over access my pros and cons and jump on some threads about aas and learn more regardless wether i start this cycle


----------



## don draco (May 16, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> The one thing i love about this forum is honest honest answers wether u like them or not . And i can see u guy all know wat you are talking about .
> I know im a impatient young 22 year an i know i could go natty and still get good results , i belive in myself and my diet and training , since i started the gym it was only to look good but it grew on me and now i  want to give body building a right good go,
> So the way i see it is if i was to cycle now and build as much muscle as possible their is a comp on every may , its a local thing scottish one , and id love to be able to compete in it as soon as , but if i go batty like u guys have said itl take upto 2 years to build up that size , thats 2 years ive missed out of trying to compete .
> But like to say thanks for all the advice an time spent to answer me , i can promise u guys im going to give this a right good think over access my pros and cons and jump on some threads about aas and learn more regardless wether i start this cycle



I'm glad you're giving this some thought brother.  I'd personally hold off.  I've said it before.. the time you spend training naturally is the most important phase of the journey.  The knowledge your gain during that time is invaluable.  After 1.5 years, I'm not sure if you've really been able to learn your body in its entirety .. And by that, I mean finding what you respond best to in terms of your approach to training & diet.   But it's ultimately up to you.  Understand the pros/cons, *research* (cannot emphasize this enough) and then make your decision.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 16, 2014)

Can any1 give me a list of stuff i need to know before i start a cycle , .
Im not gna let age stop me from doing it but i will however postpone it untill i have the right amount of knowledge to get 1 good results and 2 be safe


----------



## don draco (May 16, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Can any1 give me a list of stuff i need to know before i start a cycle , .
> Im not gna let age stop me from doing it but i will however postpone it untill i have the right amount of knowledge to get 1 good results and 2 be safe



http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 16, 2014)

Yea thats my current plan ill get up to scratch with result that should take a good while and while im researching i keep bulking hopefully then the timing is right


----------



## TriniJuice (May 16, 2014)

don draco said:


> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know



and bloodwork.....it's the most important thing you can do as far as preventative maintenance
People i know who cycle always say "I'm fine, nothings wrong" but i always say some mind **** shxt to em like "Yea...but do you know what's going on intra/extracellularly?"
the gasp/look of confusion is priceless but it's truly the only way to find out EXACTLY what's happening on a cellular level 
oh yea, and i don't know shxt about bio-chemistry let alone science...I'll take what the fuk is a periodic table for 600 plz lol


----------



## snake (May 16, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> and bloodwork.....it's the most important thing you can do as far as preventative maintenance
> People i know who cycle always say "I'm fine, nothings wrong" but i always say some mind **** shxt to em like "Yea...but do you know what's going on intra/extracellularly?"
> the gasp/look of confusion is priceless but it's truly the only way to find out EXACTLY what's happening on a cellular level
> oh yea, and i don't know shxt about bio-chemistry let alone science...I'll take what the fuk is a periodic table for 600 plz lol


4acesbro21,

Like TriniJuicene said BLOOD WORK!


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 16, 2014)

Is blood work for after the cycle


----------



## TriniJuice (May 16, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Is blood work for after the cycle



Pre-cycle and 5/6weeks post cycle are most important;  mid cycle is optional (imo) 
If your e2 is in range pre-cycle run aromasin during cycle, if it's high get adex


----------



## snake (May 16, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Pre-cycle and 5/6weeks post cycle are most important;  mid cycle is optional (imo)
> If your e2 is in range pre-cycle run aromasin during cycle, if it's high get adex



Good advice.
I had pre numbers and wanted to do the 5-6 week mark but at 3 weeks, I felt tired and had some acne starting. I figured I'd move it up because of this.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 20, 2014)

Hey guys just checking in , so , i took the advice given , still going natty.  An ive gained around 8lbs since may 4th , the bulk ha been majority clean but ive been alot more probe to treating myself on biscuits and bread but hay thats life , ive been looking through some stickys and topics about cycles etc to, so far so good,


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 22, 2014)

Keep learning n educating yourself.


----------



## motley482 (May 22, 2014)

My first cycle I was only 140 lbs could not gian wait for the life of me. I ran a simple Test E cycle. I pinned once a week 300mg...its a miniscule amount but I was a first timer so I was nervous. Ne ways I gained 20lbs in 12 weeks so it worked well for me since I was skinny as it is. Plus I trained hard, got good rest, and ate 3500 calories a day.  So if I were you id keep it simple.  Take 500 mg/ml of Test E every week for atleast 12 weeks.  Two shots a week of 250 mg.  That should work out just fine for a first cycle simple and as long as u train hard eat right and get rest I have no doubt u will gain 15lbs easy...make sure to get ur pct and have a AI such as armidex or aromasin in case of gyno.  Do some research on hcg and c if ud be interested in incorporating that in ur cycle as well....first cycles can be done in s simple safe and successful manner...so keep it that way


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 19, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Can any1 give me a list of stuff i need to know before i start a cycle , .
> Im not gna let age stop me from doing it but i will however postpone it untill i have the right amount of knowledge to get 1 good results and 2 be safe



Not to sound like a dick, but REALLY read every sticky we've got. You will want to go outside the forum to cross reference medical information such as esters etc. and really digging in on all the compounds to understand their pros and cons. 

Honestly you've got months of research to do.


----------

